
Embracing ideas is how new things happen « Learning by Shipping - amazedsaint
http://blog.learningbyshipping.com/2013/02/03/embracing-ideas-is-how-new-things-happen/#comments
======
amazedsaint
To set the context, I think Steve's post is more or less triggered by the
Snarky comments that David's article got -
[http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/02/the-end-of-the-web-
comp...](http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/02/the-end-of-the-web-computers-
and-search-as-we-know-it/)

